# Dragons, New Style Pics...



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Unnamed male, nice yellow head:


















Beard flaring:


















Mnementh in natural sunlight:


















Black Beard:


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

you have to pm me with your cam mane and info. i love all your pix!


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

wow...! You take the most amazing pics Draco and your dragons are beautiful!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

crytal clear on all pics, black beard looks crazy


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

beautiful dragons!


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)




----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

Holy cow, what photostudio do you bring all your pets to. Simply marvelous pictures and speciman. Also pm me or post what digi cam you use thanks.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

All those shots were taken in their various habitats (enclosures). Most of the time, however, I take shots against a black velvet background under a spot light. For a camera I use a Sony DSC-F707.


----------

